

The Mayan's were right! The World is ending. Photographic Proof! - 4qbomb
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101091969426432&set=a.702543969212.2347952.12123037&type=1

======
Piskvorrr
The Mayan's what? Also, NYC is not the entire world (strange as it may seem to
its inhabitants). RL generally doesn't look like a Hollywood movie - keep calm
and carry on.

~~~
4qbomb
The world is changing and the NYC case is only the first of many in the next
51 days. What will you do in the next 51 days if that is all we have left???

~~~
Piskvorrr
The world _is_ changing, and it may be our fault. Are you looking to solve the
global climate change in under 2 months, or are you saying "this is _proof_
that The End Is Upon Us" (oh look, post-hoc forecasting!)? IIRC, we have
survived about 10 Ends Of The World in the past decade; color me unimpressed.

